# Sunday's Show and Tell....9/17/17



## jd56 (Sep 17, 2017)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 17, 2017)

Picked up these in the last couple days. 














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Another bike and a few smalls. Even though I'm about out of space I just couldn't pass up this Zep. Also got the last one of Johns RMS lights for my '38 and  few pinbacks. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 17, 2017)

Had to spend $50 but got a lead on a pre war Schwinn Lincoln. Picked up this guitar and a brand new 65 watt amp,two boxes of dog dental cleaner bones,a 1954 rhinestone setter,and a few other old things.Will be picking the blues a few days then give it to young blues playing grand daughter.........


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 17, 2017)

FINALLY got a Murray built long tanker And a C model.


----------



## stoney (Sep 17, 2017)

Great colors on that "C". I don't think I have seen a "C" with that that combo before. Nice


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 17, 2017)

Dayton,Ohio 1904 bicycle license plate.


----------



## mike j (Sep 17, 2017)

Got this cool fender tip from Caber @JMack. Felt that my Wings Marathon could use a little more pimping.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 17, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> Picked up these in the last couple days. View attachment 677321View attachment 677322View attachment 677323View attachment 677324View attachment 677325View attachment 677326
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Hey Tim, what make is the wood wheeled frame?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 17, 2017)

Scored a pair of 1957 Schwinn Racers for $125! Absolute bone stock original!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 17, 2017)

Picked up this perfect patina badge just because.







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice score, Don!
Believe it or not, that black Racer was my dream bike for many years when I was a kid.
Every time I'd see one of those, I'd get all weak in the knee's. Lol!
I love the speedy Schwinn graphics on the frame and chainguard.


schwinndoggy said:


> Scored a pair of 1957 Schwinn Racers for $125! Absolute bone stock original!


----------



## iceman (Sep 17, 2017)

Fifties Truline superb light with speedo


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 17, 2017)

Picked this up at the swap complete original 1941


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 17, 2017)

Been a busy week......this came in the other day......




One of these is coming my way thanks to all the work @Vintage Paintworx ......




Seats are going to be the death of me yet......  these 2 Troxels are on their way to me......


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 17, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hey Tim, what make is the wood wheeled frame?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Not sure about the make.  Any guesses?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 17, 2017)

2nd week in a row this bike makes Sunday show and tell  thank you @Kramai88


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 677508 2nd week in a row this bike makes Sunday show and tell  thank you @Kramai88



Great colors!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

Tuesday my sister married one of my good friends so I have a new Brother who is a total gearhead  ( my sister is too) .We did some parts swapping and received a very nice 24 in.  Schwinn Spitfire. Already have a original paint tank on the way from fellow caber Zach. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 677508 2nd week in a row this bike makes Sunday show and tell  thank you @Kramai88




I really love this,  and it's blue. .


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 17, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Great colors!



Thank you. I love it!


----------



## Greg M (Sep 17, 2017)

Picked up this cool flask.  My barware collection is spilling out into my office now.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 17, 2017)

Some of my Iron Ranch finds.


----------



## troy boy (Sep 17, 2017)

Schwinn welterweight estate sale find


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2017)

I couple goodies are starting to come in after a little waiting.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 17, 2017)

This last week brought me a couple goodies: 1930s Mesinger saddle and 1970s watch:





Aquadive Model 1939 in blue. The watches are tough to find, but the original bracelets are even tougher. Stoked to get this one, even though this seems to be the most common color. Also made in orange, black, and yellow.
I have a blue and orange already...anyone want to trade for a black or yellow? 


 

 

 

Solid Mesinger 1930s bucket saddle:


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 17, 2017)

rack for RADIO BIKE!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 17, 2017)

Yesterday's CL find,  1966 Schwinn Collegiate in coppertone.  Check out the brake lever covers and Sprint derailer! 
The tires are original and still like new! 
This is "as found" looking forward to cleaning it up. 



 

 

 


Then last night I see a friend of mine had this Murray Fleetline on CL.  Went and picked it up this morning. 
Similar to a western flyer x-53.



 

 

 

While I was there getting the Murray,  I was admiring this Colson snap tank that was also for sale.  Didn't have the money for both bikes, but he offered to trade me for some stuff I didn't need.  So I took the Murray home,  loaded up the stuff for the trade and went back for this.  



 

 

 

I try to mainly go for original paint bikes but thought this was too neat to pass up.  He told me the waterfall badge and tank are NOS. I'll be on the lookout for the chainguard,  drop stand and rack.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 17, 2017)

Scored at the Iron Ranch... 5-speed! Been wanting one for a while... kinda rough, but very restorable!


----------



## spoker (Sep 17, 2017)

got a 24 inch hornet ballooner,june of 52,hornet on chain guard,spitfire badge,has like new coast to coast real rubber made in usa tires,bolt on stand,cheapo stem,i think the sears wrong!


 

 

 

better pic next post


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> While I was there getting the Murray,  I was admiring this Colson snap tank that was also for sale.  Didn't have the money for both bikes, but he offered to trade me for some stuff I didn't need.  So I took the Murray home,  loaded up the stuff for the trade and went back for this.
> 
> View attachment 677642 View attachment 677643 View attachment 677644
> 
> I try to mainly go for original paint bikes but thought this was too neat to pass up.  He told me the waterfall badge and tank are NOS. I'll be on the lookout for the chainguard,  drop stand and rack.




NOS waterfall badge????:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 17, 2017)

troy boy said:


> View attachment 677555 View attachment 677555 View attachment 677560 Schwinn welterweight estate sale find



Always love seeing these pop up! Love the green!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> NOS waterfall badge????:eek::eek::eek:




Yes, and tank is NOS as well. At least that's what I was told.


----------



## troy boy (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow some very cool things are showing up  this week thanks to everyone for taking the time and for the nice comments    Thanks Brian


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Scored at the Iron Ranch... 5-speed! Been wanting one for a while... kinda rough, but very restorable!
> 
> View attachment 677688



Time to work your magic Dave! Nice find. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

spoker said:


> got a 24 inch hornet ballooner,june of 52,hornet on chain guard,spitfire badge,has like new coast to coast real rubber made in usa tires,bolt on stand,cheapo stem,i think the sears wrong!View attachment 677713 View attachment 677714 View attachment 677715 View attachment 677716better pic next post



A nice match for the green 24 in.spitfire we just received. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

spoker said:


> got a 24 inch hornet ballooner,june of 52,hornet on chain guard,spitfire badge,has like new coast to coast real rubber made in usa tires,bolt on stand,cheapo stem,i think the sears wrong!View attachment 677713 View attachment 677714 View attachment 677715 View attachment 677716better pic next post



A nice match for the green 24 in.spitfire we just received. ..


----------



## jkent (Sep 17, 2017)

Here are a few things I've picked up over the last 2 weeks. I've just been too lazy, tired, and busy to post them.
The engine is a 1969 HYPO 440 magnum


----------



## jkent (Sep 17, 2017)

The Popular Mechanics magazine are from 1937-1950. There are some really cool Harley adds from 1937- 50
and some Whizzer adds from the 1950's


----------



## stoney (Sep 17, 2017)

Stumbled across this 1975 Rolex Air King today. Got talking to a guy which led me talking to another guy which led me to purchasing this Rolex


----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)

1940-41 Ranger I picked up this past weekend.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 17, 2017)

Picked this up at a flea market today a men's balloner Dayton! Anyone now the year to it or model??


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 17, 2017)

Delta SUPERLITE with handlebar mount, I usually see these with the fender mount and battery in the tank,
An  NOS set of Schwinn pedals with 9/16 shafts  and a Jaguar 3 speed cable stop & pulley set


----------



## kreika (Sep 17, 2017)

Some chrome McCauley fenders with patina to match my heavily patina'd Shelby. From the master of banana tank Shelby's @saladshooter a heart felt thank you very much again!!!


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 17, 2017)

This week I got a 49 original paint b6 and a house paint 24 inch Schwinn in the trade with ZE52414. Still waiting on the seat to get back with the new cover for the b6. Pickup this house painted b6 at a yard sale. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 17, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> This week I got a 49 original paint b6 and a house paint 24 inch Schwinn in the trade with ZE52414. Still waiting on the seat to get back with the new cover for the b6. Pickup this house painted b6 at a yard sale. View attachment 677975View attachment 677976View attachment 677977
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The blue phantoms do exist!!! 

Excelsior is looking good


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 17, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> This week I got a 49 original paint b6 and a house paint 24 inch Schwinn in the trade with ZE52414. Still waiting on the seat to get back with the new cover for the b6. Pickup this house painted b6 at a yard sale. View attachment 677975View attachment 677976View attachment 677977
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The blue phantoms do exist!!! 

Excelsior is looking good


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 17, 2017)

Picked these up.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 18, 2017)

Another great week for finds.
Wow, very impressive.
Lots of great looking bikes too!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 18, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Been a busy week......this came in the other day......
> 
> View attachment 677498
> One of these is coming my way thanks to all the work @Vintage Paintworx ......
> ...





2nd one is a Lobdell


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 19, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> 2nd one is a Lobdell



Thanks...I knew that.......sometimes my fingers are faster than my brain....


----------

